

Wakeup.io Wakes You With a Free Wake Up Call, Anywhere in the World - andreyvit
http://lifehacker.com/does-this-have-a-practical-joke-application-perhaps-1441073860

======
reustle
Another similar site is [http://wakerupper.com/](http://wakerupper.com/)

~~~
andreyvit
Yeah. Although I happen to be in Russia, and WakerUpper only works with US and
Canada.

------
teddyh
“He knows when you are sleeping, he knows when you’re awake…”

